# RACK'S Journal



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thought I'd get a journal set up over here. Been popping in and out for a while and it's about time I did.

Last 17 weeks I've been training for my holiday and so far have gone from this;




























Into this (these were taken a couple of weeks ago)





































Things have now come to a massive stand still so I'm switching things up a bit. Swapping to a carb cycling appraoch and usin a P/RR/S method of training as these have wragged me into shape pretty quick before.

I'm going on holiday in 7 weeks so need to kick ass!! Cardio is around 2 hours a day split into 2 session. I weight train at lunch time as any other time the gym is packed and I can't get on anything.

So, the plan is;

First off diet.

Two words CARB CYCLING, this will be based around a 7 day week so;

Mon-high

Tue-med

Wed-low

Thr-high

Fri-med

Sat-low

Sun-low/med

Days and food;

HIGH DAY

06:00 cardio

07:00 12 egg whites (not whey)

3 rice cakes

small small apple

09:30 150g chicken or tuna

25g basmati rice

10 fish oil caps

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 40g whey in water

3 rice cakes

12:30 train drink water throughout

13:30 45g whey

1 weetabix

10g dextrose

14:00 175g chicken or tuna

25g basmati rice

10ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:00 Cardio

17:00 150g chicken or tuna

25g basmati rice

10ml flax oil

small fibrous veg selection

19:00 150g lean red meat

25g basmati rice

veg selection

10ml Olive Oil

pre bed 45g casein

1 weetabix

10ml Flax Oil

This gives roughly, P=300g, C=150g, F=50g

MEDIUM DAY

06:00 cardio

07:00 12 egg whites (not whey)

4 rice cakes

small small apple

09:30 200g chicken or tuna

10 fish oil caps

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

10ml flax oil

12:30 train drink water throughout

13:30 45g whey

1 weetabix

10g dextrose

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

10ml olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:00 cardio

17:00 50g oats

10g whey in water

10ml flax

19:00 150g lean red meat

fibrous veg

10ml Olive Oil

pre bed 40g casein

Roughly P=300, C=100g, F=50g

LOW DAY

Low Day

06:00 cardio

07:00 12 egg whites (not whey)

6 rice cakes

small small apple

09:30 200g chicken or tuna

10 fish oil caps

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 50g whey

10ml flax oil

14:00 200g chicken or tuna

10ml olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

16:00 Cardio

17:00 50g protein blend

10ml flax oil

19:00 200g lean red meat

fibrous veg

pre bed 50g casein

5ml flax

Roughly P=300g, C=50, F=50

LOW/MED (Sunday)

06:00 cardio

07:00 12 egg whites (not whey)

6 rice cakes

small small apple

09:30 200g chicken or tuna

10 fish oil caps

small fibrous veg selection

11:30 200g chicken or tuna

small fibrous veg selection

10ml Olive Oil

14:00 50g whey in water

10ml flax oil

16:00 cardio

17:00 50g oats

20g whey in water

19:00 175g lean red meat

fibrous veg

5ml Olive Oil

pre bed 50g casein

5ml Flax

Roughly P=300g, C=75g, F=50g

Onto Training;

This will be based around diet and weights will be done on the High and Med days, Low will be rest days so a 2 on 1 off, 2 on 2 off approach.

Order will be;

Monday Back & Tris

Tuesday Quads & Calves

REST

Thursday Chest & Bis

Friday Delts, Hams & Abs

Saturday REST

Sunday REST

Cardio will be 45mins to an hour twice a day, everyday!

I'm training these using the P/RR/S system. So first round is POWER, next is REP RANGE followed by SHOCK

POWER workouts are 3 sets of 3-6 reps, workouts will be;

Back&Tris[/B]

Dead Lift

Wide Grip Chins (might even be weighted!)

BOBBR

Rope Ext

CGBP

Dips

Quads&Calves[/B]

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Ext

Standing Raises

Seated Raises

Rest[/B]

Chest&Bi's[/B]

Bench Press

Inc DB Press

Flat DB Flies

EZ Curl

Seated DB Curls

Hammer Curls

Delts, Hams & Abs[/B]

Mil Press

DB Lat Raises

Bent Over Raises

SLDL

Leg Curl

Rope Crunch

Leg Raises

REP RANGE workouts are 2-3 sets of 8-10 reps. Exercises are;

Back & Tris[/B]

CG Chins

Seated Cable Row

DB Row

Dips

Push Downs

Skulls

Quads & Calves[/B]

Leg Ext

Hack Squat

Leg Press

Smith Standing Raise

Seated Raise

Chest & Bis[/B]

Inc DB Press

Bench Press

Flat Flies

Alt DB Curls

Cable Curls

Concentration Curl

Delts, Hams & Abs[/B]

Seated DB Press

Upright Row

Cable Lat Raises

Leg Curl

SLDL

Crunches

Oblique Twist (machine)

SHOCK SESSIONS 2 super sets of 8-10 reps followed by a dropset exercise of 8-10 reps drop weight 8-10

Back & Tris[/B]

Pull Over/Wide Grip Pull Down (Super set)

Straight Arm PD/BOBBR

Seated Row (Drop set)

Push Down/CGBP

Skulls/Over Head Ext

Over Head Rope Pulls

Quads & Calves[/B]

Leg Ext/Squat

Leg Ext/Leg Press

Leg Ext (Drop Set)

75reps on Calves (Rightyho Style!) (Need to find this again though lol)

Chest & Bis[/B]

Cable X-overs/Inc Bench Press

Flies/Dips

Bench Press (DS)

EZ Curls/Alt DB Curls

Preacher Curls/Hammer Curls

Single Arm Cable Curls (DS)

Shoulders, Hams & Abs[/B]

Lat Raises/Seated DB Press

Bent Over Raises/Upright Rows

Front Raises (DS)

SLDL/Leg Curls

DB SLDL (DS)

Ab Machine

And breathe out!!!!! I think that's covered it all.

As for AAS use;

TNT-Mast 250 will be started on 10th of July and it will be taken at 0.9ml EOD. Until holiday. Might even throw a bit of oral winny in too.

3 DNP blast cycles left to run, plus ECA and clen

Plan after hol is to come back to earth, re-asses everything then have a word with PSCARB about competing next year.

Thanks for reading everyone.

RACK


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

What, no cardy? 

Good to have you over here mate


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

welcome back dude... good luck with it all!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello bud,

Good to see you have a journal on here. Definitely looking leaner in the new photos.

I think you should get your liver checked though as you appear to be turning yellow!

IB


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Good stuff mate 

High carb days, 150g ouch! Brave man!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good progress in the photos bud. Look forward to the continued progress. Can't have you out of place by the pool eh


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@AK, cheers mate. Will be as open as anything in this one as don't have a crazy ex stalking me like on other forums LOL!!

@Shorty, thanks, been ages since I've been on and forgot how good it was here. I'll be a pain in everyone's ass in no time 

@Irish Beast, Heyup fella. It was the light honest, pics were taken on my phone. I have lost a lot but not as much as I coulda/woulda/shoulda. A change in direction was needed.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Pastanchicken, the carbs were going to be double the values posted but due to going on hol in only 7 weeks, it was put to me that they should be reduced. So it was done. I'm lucky if I get 60g per day over the last 17 weeks.

@Little Chris, my main goal is to fit into my O'Neil shorts. I'm not payin £150 for 3 pairs again


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I see mate. I'm off on hols soon too mate, so will be doing the same thing!

Good luck with it all mate


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

hello mate!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright mate, hope you're well


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bout fckin time


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry Pastanchicken, didn't see your post, I'm off to zante in 7 weeks so expect some funny pics on here.

@Bulk, I know mate, I've finally took the plunge. Thought it right seen as soon as the plane touches down I'll be ringing Paul up and chatting. He was a nice bloke at the expo and said he'd help me out no probs so I'm looking forward to it.

Main thing though is that there's a lot more here who actually compete and seen as you're making me do a show next year I need all the help I can get hahaha!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

***to the batman tune***

dina, dina, dina, dina... RACKMAN!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

RACK said:


> I'm off to zante in 7 weeks so expect some funny pics on here.


again??... :laugh: must be good!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's fantastic! Was supposed to be meeting a load of workers out there but they've gone and got settled with fellas! BOOOOO! But do have a few lined up over there so a good time will be had. Just wish things had gone to plan and I was in the shape I wanted to be in (although prob a good job or I'd never get out due to being stodd in the mirror!).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hm yes about time you got yourself over here


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi D, I've been popping on every now and then but realised I should become a perminant fixture. Thanks for the welcome mate 

Got in last night and felt like death! The heat, no food and cardio had just about finsished me off. I put a couple of small jacket spuds in mixed some tuna with low fat mayo, ate them and then fell into a coma! I didn't wake til 1am. Nipped downstairs for a shake and got straight back in my bed.

Up this morning and seen as I hadn't walked the dog last night, I took him this morning for my cardio.

Today is a low carb day (see meal list above).

Seems funny due to me forgetting just how much volume there is to 12 egg whites and 6 rice cakes. These went down a treat and I can feel myself coming back on line.

On the dreaded holiday shorts front, they fit ok-ish but I reckon a good stone off would see them fitting like they should. So goal for the next 7 weeks is a 2lb per week drop.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to add about the AAS, at the min I'm just taking 1ml of Black Widow TestoTren mon/wed/fri. It's 50mg Test Base and 50mg Tren Ace. I started takin this as I was previously on 500mg Cyp but was sufferin with bloat and cardio pumps.

Water has come off nicely with the dropping the Cyp, so quite happy. I'm just itching to get on the TNT250 now.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Temper seems to be off the chart today, found out a "mate" has proper stictched me up. I'm too much into getting ready for holiday to even think about being stupid and getting him back.

Diet is going well today and I'm feeling a lot better. I think, and this is just my opinion that the increased fats are working already. For the last week or so I've had no real emotions. Not even been horny!

All over a sudden in the last half hour I'm ready to rip someone's face off and nail anything with a pulse!

Been thinking about doing a 6 week T3 cycle too, to boost the fat burning but this is just a thought at the min. Really don't want a suffering thyroid while binging on holiday do I.......

Still wondering what the best route would be to take to go about getting on stage next year? One thing I know for sure is that I can't cope with a crazy bulk.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Still wondering what the best route would be to take to go about getting on stage next year? One thing I know for sure is that I can't cope with a crazy bulk.


No need for a crazy bulk mate - keep calories 2-500 over maintainace, a touch of cardio 3x pw, train like an animal and supplement with a bit of test and you will grow and stay lean :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good point mate, but I think I might have to come off at some point and run PCT after hol and my bro's wedding I'll have been on about 18weeks. We'll see what happens after that.

Cardio done last night as always. Felt a lot better too, I'm far more alive this morning too. Managed to get a decent sleep so all is good.

High day today so P=300g, C=150g, F=50g. All my food for the day is in tupperwear weighed and measured.

Got chest and bi's at lunch so will report on that later.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

hi mate,

Well done on your progress.

Thats you in your avi yeh with the tattoo? you look huge (muscular)!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

DONT BULK!!!! 

Trim down, see what you have to work with and then have a think lol...

dont scare me with words like 'bulk'


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@ Bowen86, hi mate thanks for popping in. Yeah that's me in the pic. I'm not a bad size just carrying far too much fat for my liking. I think I've lost about a stone since the expo, but chest and arms are a touch bigger.

@IB, The "B" word will not be used by me buddy. First thing is as you say to trim down. I think a good 35lbs more should see me about right. I'm going to speak to Paul after I get back from my holiday and see what he suggests, I'm going to be just like you and do what he says.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's the other pics I got at the expo (cheers IB)


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

RACK said:


> @IB, The "B" word will not be used by me buddy. First thing is as you say to trim down. I think a good 35lbs more should see me about right. I'm going to speak to Paul after I get back from my holiday and see what he suggests, I'm going to be just like you and do what he says.


Good plan Rackster :thumbup1:

Hows the new diet/training so far?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers AK, I'm feeling great and it's only been 2 days. Tuesday I just did cardio, and kept cals low but had some carbs at night. Yesterday I stuck to the low day I worte out to the "T". This meant upped protein, upped fats, but same level as carbs from old diet. The extra cals seem to have worked wonders. Today all I've had so far is 12 egg whites, 3 rice cakes, 150g chicken, mixed green veg, 25g (uncooked weight) WM pasta, and I feel like a new man!

It's also as if my body is changin by the hour.

It was S-Man over on UGM who pointed out I maybe in starvation mode, no cals, 2-3hours cardio a day and weight going on was proof of this.

I thought about switching to carb cycling a while back but resisted, oh what I'd give to go back 7 weeks!!!

End of the day, I've set a realistic goal of a 2lb drop a week, which should see a stone off by my holiday. I look pretty much the same as I did last year but a few lb's heavier so can't complain too much. Plus I'm still a silver tongued devil and vodka helps me pull LOL!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sounds like plenty of time as long as you and Drew can keep the weight loss fairly linear.

Vodka is the work of the devil, far too much of that on my 21st saw me waking up in an alcove somewhere in Portsmouth after a 3 hour blackout so cold i couldn't bend my legs. Then i had a 15 minute walk home, absolutely freezing and ****ed.

Good times :lol:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

you look good at the expo mate, personally if i were you i would cut.

Looks like a good figure you got to work with.

how heavy are you?


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

Good journal. Very honest. Look forward to following this.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Bowen 86, again thanks for the comments mate. The plan was to cut, started 17 weeks ago but it turns out the plan didn't suit me, please note the plan was and is fantastic, it just wasn't suited to me. I stuck with it for as long as I could then just about collapsed as I was fooked. 2-3 hours cardio a day with hardly any food took it's toll. For now I'm introducing carb cycling to get my metabolism up and running again and to try and salvage some conditioning for my holiday. I've found this is the only real way my body will shed fat. It's a modified version of a plan the legend that is TT/Marmite/Xray did for me. I've halved the carb intake as if I'd have kept them what they were at this far out from the hol my body would have just rebounded and piled the lard on. At the min it's working great and I'm feeling and looking better by the hour.

My build is ok, got a decent back width, barrel chest and my legs aren't tiny, it's my waist that lets me down. I just store fat there no matter what, so it makes my "V" look more like a "U"

Weight at the min is about 100kg.

@Infrared, thanks for popping. I'm being as honest and open as I can in this journal mate, hopefully I'll have some good results for you all before I go on hol.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

RACK said:


> *High day* today so P=300g, C=150g, F=50g. All my food for the day is in tupperwear weighed and measured.


yo Rack.. you said you where doing a carb cycling diet.... is this a high day???? carbs are at 150g???

just checkin coz it seems very low for a high day


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi shorty, yeah carb cycling. My original plan was;

High P=300g, F=30g, C=300g

Med P=300g, F=30g, C=155g

Low P=300g, F=30g, C=50g

L/M (sunday) P=300g, F=30g, C=110g

I've cut the carbs in half for the time being as I feel my body would rebound too much. For the last 17 weeks I've been having between 40-60g carbs per day, with a 250g carb up every 10th day. It worked for a little bit but then it stuck and weight went back on. I upped my cardio, it came off then I just felt like crawling under a rock and dying.

I've switched round to try and get my body working again, protein is still the 300g mark but I have upped fats to compensate for the lack of carbs, so the total cals per day aren't too far off the original levels.

It seems to be that my body does need quite a few cals, but is happy to keep going and going on just protein and fats as long as there's a decent amount. After my holiday I'll be gettin in touch with Pscarb and sorting something better out for for now this seems to have brought me round and back to life


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

so your re-introducing carbs slowly.. sounds like a good plan tbf...

i started my diet with something similar with 100g carbs a day and a re-feed day every 2 weeks... but since then been told to have a high carb day every 5 days but not of ..shall we say dirty carbs Lol... and thats about 250g on a high day... seems to work well.

maybe a keto diet might work well... but if you've got your plan in place and its working i wouldn't bother to change it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got just about every diet plan ever done mate LOL! Did well on a CKD plan but that was after I lost a lot on carb cycling. The difference in the last 2 days of just swapping things about is stupid, I've changed shape and my strength has shot up (see below).

I used to find sweet spuds were best for carbing up on. Load of them, baked into oven chips with a few spices on hmmmmmm!!! At the mo I'm feeling ok with this so let's see where the next 7 weeks get me. When I first ran it I went from 16st+ to 13st 12lb in 14 weeks.

Onto training;

JESUS!!!!!!!! I feel like a new man, shape, mood, strength and just about everything else is unreal! I feel alive.

Chest & Bi's POWER session

Bench Press 120kg x 5,4,3

Inc DB Press 40kg x 5,5,5

DB Flat Flies (2sec pause at bottom) 25kg x 6,5,5

EZ cable curl 55kg x 6,6,6

Inc Seated DB Curl 17.5kg x 6,6,6

Standing Hammer Curls 20kg x 6,6,6

Couldn't believe the bench, I think I could've done more with a spotter as my ass was just lifting off the bench on the last rep of last set. DB's I'd have liked to have gone higher but was a struggle getting them up.

With Bi's I don't really like going to low with reps on single joint movements but still got great pumps.

I forgot how much I enjoyed the P/RR/S training.

I seriously feel like I could fly away, I was buzzing all the session!!!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome back Rack and all the best reaching your short and long term goal of getting on stage next year.

I'm subscribed and look forward seeing the pounds fall of you, also want to find out more on this P/RR/S method .


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, great to be back here 

As for P/RR/S, have a look here

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=862130

I used this as a template and planned my workouts around it.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like a top session RACK, i know your bench was stuck for a while around 100kg so good to see :thumbup1:


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

RACK said:


> Thanks mate, great to be back here
> 
> As for P/RR/S, have a look here
> 
> ...


nice one , I'll have a good read of that later .

:thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm I've got a photo of you at the Expo that looks suspiciously like you stuffing your face with Subway :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@AK, it sure was mate. I tried 110kg a week or so back and my elbow creaked a little but the strength also wasn't there so had to drop back to 100kg, yesterday I was fine with it.

@Hertderg, it's a really good plan, the theory behind it is pretty impressive too.

@dmcc, that wasn't me buddy lol. I was sat there watching you lot have them and seeing windsor (i think it was windsor) having crisps thrown at him LOL!!

Today's journal is brought to you by the letters D,O,M and S! My chest and bi's are in bits! Up early this morning only to snooze back off, 50 mins cardio were done and then food cooked for the work day. Medium day today so; P=300g, C=100g, F=50g.

Got weighed this morning and was 15st 4lb, so a 2lb drop from last week, despite the mad stag weekend and high carb day yesterday, there's a little bloat but nothing to worry about really.

as for PED's, 1 shot of Testotren to be had later and 120mcg of clen was took prior to cardio this morning


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's session went like this;

Delts, Hams & Abs

Mil Press 70kg x 6,5,5

DB Lat Raises 15kg x 6,5,4

Bent Over Raises 10kg x 5,5,5

SLDL 80kg x 6,6,6

Leg Curl Peg10 x 6,6,6

Roman Chairs 3 x max

Leg Raises 3 x max

Front delts must have took a punding yesterday with chest as the mil press was a b1tch! I kept it strict though and made sure that it didn't turn into a push press in any way shape or form.

Side raises, I cheat on these a little to get the db's up but then it's a very slow and controlled negative rep, I like how it feels.

Bent over raises, my strength on these has never been good. I keep these as slow as possible and pause for a second or 2 at peak before coming down slow.

SLDL felt good, as I've been having a slight niggle in my right ham again around the back of my knee joint.

I don't really like training high weights on abs so just go for max reps on each exercise.

Good session and feel tired out now, can't wait for 2pm to come so I can eat!!

Cardio after work, then rest before a night out and then tomorrow off to watch IB get on stage.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

No Rack mate it was definitely you .... :whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

PSML!!!

Yesterday was a low carb day, so was up at daft am doing my cardio and after breakfast I packed up my meals for the day and headed off to watch Incridible Bulk kick ass. Due to traffic it took me about 5 and half hours to get there. Mucho stress and trust me to have the only BMW in the world without aircon!

Got down there, had a good laugh and nice chat with Fordee again. I managed to stay strong and not even have so much as an M&M LOL!

God knows how IB felt when they announced his name but I was shouting and whistling my head off when they said it.

Got home about 1am, so a good day out was had.

Weighed myself this morning and another 2lb drop from friday, so down to 15st 2lb now. Funny how eating twice as much has dropped me weight. I'm not worried at all about the fast weight drop as with the steady cardio I'm doing and AAS the muscle loss won't be too drastic.

Carbs are 75g today, morning cardio done and a steady session to do about 4pm ish.

On the AAS front I've now started running oral winny at 25mg ED.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yesterday went really really well. All cardio done and meals were spot on even though I went out for a date. Yes, I went on a proper date, meal and a few drinks (diet coke) with a stunning girl who was actually excited about how I train and eat. Get this, I asked if she wanted to go for something to eat and the reply I got was "You tell me what you've got planned to eat and we'll work round it x" I couldn't believe my luck!

Changes seem to be coming daily now and I'm in heaven! Plus after seeing what IB did in just 8 weeks I'm sure that 6 weeks will see a good change for me. The dedication and drive aren't a problem at all.

Today is a high carb day, so macros are; P=300g, F=50g, C=150g.

60mins SSCV done this morning and training Back & Tri's at lunch time. 2nd cardio session will be around 16:30


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sounds like a keeper 

Thanks again for coming down bud.

2x cardio and a workout...no problems with the time scale if you keep on it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's the girl on my phone I showed you mate 

Again, it was my pleasure coming down. I was made up for you when they called your name, and was great to be stood with your family to see their reactions when all your hard work paid off. I even had my mom and bro texting asking how you did and giving their congratulations to you. Oh and my mom thinks you have a nice smile.

As for 6 weeks, keeping on it really isn't a problem. I did 17weeks with poor results and stook to it, I've done less than a week and totally changed so I'll only be cheatin myself if I don't stick to it.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Good journal going on mate, where do you get info on upcoming expo's and comps, I need to get my **** to some, although I would look slightly out of place, lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks phosphor. It's just from forums I get the info mate. I'm looking at the min for a comp to enter next year around my local area so keep searching the net but it's a bit too early for next year I think so will hang fire.

Don't be worried about looking out of place. I felt tiny at the Expo a few weeks back, everyone there seemed HUGE but you've gotta remember everyone is there for the same reason, they love lifting  Plus once you come away it make's you just want to get bigger and stronger.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks like everythings going well on the lifting and the loving front RACKster 

You going to be heading up to the novice finals in Nov? It's somewhere in the west midlands so i'm very tempted by it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks bro, yeah I'll def be there at the finals. It's a week before my bday too. If it's in Birmingham it's only about 70mins from me so won't be too bad.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Back & Tris Rep Range

CG Chins BW x 10,9,8

Seated Cable Row Pg15 x 9,8,8

DB Row 35kg x 8,8,8

Dips BW x 10,9,8

Push Downs Pg8 x 9,8,8

Skulls 20kg (not inc bar) x 8,8,8

Wasn't too sure about back workout but it seems to have done the trick nicely. Tri's I was bit cautious as it's usually dips and skulls that make my elbow tweak. Today there was no pain at all, so all reps were done ultra slow to make sure I got max pumps.

I'm feeling sooo much better since last week it's unreal, all my drive has come back and then some.

I've spotted there's the NABBA North East show not too far from me in May next year. I'm thinking about going for it but it might be a bit too big a show for my first time and not sure if I'll have enough time to get ready for it.

It'll mean I only have about 9-10 months to get ready for it but it's a very big call of myself..... I'm going to have until I get back from holiday to think about and then make some enquires with a few people to see just how I'd go about getting there.

Any input by anyone on this would be greatly appreciated and all comments welcome (just please don't flame me too much LOL).


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Forgot to mention something.

The last few days my body seems to have changed into a different gear. As soon as I train or eat a few carbs I just get red hot. It's kinda like a hot flush! After about 30 mins it goes but at the min I'm roasting after only a few carbs.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I would say you should enter, you have been making alot of progress, and it also gives you something to aim for, and on your down days it will give you an extra goal to focus on. If you do not want to do it later you can pull out, but I think at the moment it will give you something to aim for.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is my exact thinking mate, thanks for the input too. As long as I have a goal in mind I'll not falut one bit. I know with the right guide I can do it too. I'm just speaking to a close mate of mine at the min trying to talk him into doing it. He was set to compete a couple of years back but had a hurnia so had to pull out.

At the minute I'm more likely to enter than not, I'm just having a few little doubts. My size really doesn't bother me, I'd go for condition everytime. Plus there's no way on this earth I could do what IB did with the Uber-bulk. I think best plan of attack would be to trim right down, see what we're working with then take it from there.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

At the end of the day I think it is good that you know you can do it, and you will always be your own worse critic. I think you know it makes sense, just make sure you keep updating your journal, so we can all share your progress.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn right mate, it's the journal and comments from people that keep me going. Hence why I feel I've let people down with my sh1tty progress over the last few months, even though I've trained my ass off. No point giving up though. There's more than one way to skin a cat, you've just got to find the right knife!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud, the NABBA NE is a good show from what i hear around the boards and having that goal fixed in stone will keep you from cheating/deviating from the plan.

I will be coming up for sure to support you so let me know, the old man says he wants to come up too as you're a 'good lad' 

For now, one goal at a time, your cutting for your holiday and once you come back you will be able to plan/think about what you wanna do. You know paul is on stand by.

I think you trimming down and doing a show will be the best thing for you, body and mind. Not only will you be sure of what areas you are strong/weak in, you will be ripped and your comparison pics will blow mine out of the water.... your bowling pic is what i am talking about.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

RACK said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat, you've just got to find the right knife!


 :cursing: I do not think I told you I work for the cat protection league, PMSL, only joking.

Do not be too hard on yourself, your progress is great, the only thing I will be entering is a Mr Muscle advert. he he


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@IB, totally agree, the holiday is getting out of the way then it's a call to Paul to sort things out. My bro's wedding is at end of sept but that's easily controllable.

It was a pleasure meeting all your family, they made me feel very welcome and your dad is indeed a top bloke.

You're also right on the trim down too, it's something that's needed to be done for many years. Ok I've looked decent a few times but then just let it go and train and diet half assed, I need something to keep me focused all year.

Oh and you mean this pic??










I'm my own worst critic mate, come from years of being a fatty. As said, I have looked in good shape a couple of times but then I turn back into the honey monster.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

How old/how long ago was that photo, it is worlds away from now though


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was about 4-5 years ago mate. So would've been 24ish. I'm 29 in November.

Right, had a quick think and have broke things down to this.

The comp is on May 15th, count back 14 weeks for serious show prep, this will take it to the start of Feb. So..... From coming back from holiday I have 5 months in which to probably trim down and then bulk up a bit before starting serious show prep.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's some proof that I can get in ok shape for hols LOL!

2007 weight at 13st 12lb



















2008 weight 15st 2lb


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW, thats it I am not talking to you anymore, you are the same age as me, and you are enormous ha ha.

Is the 15 weeks before the competition a 10 week cycle followed by cutting, or are you planning this in the 5 months before. Was you on any gear to get you to the stage you are at in those pictures.

I think there is no reason why you could not do it, those pictures certainly prove you can motivate yourself enough to get there. Are you planning on reaching a certain weight or catergory for the comp.

I am off to sulk in the corner now grrr


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

am I right in thinking it only took you 3 years from the bowling pics, to those pics from 2007/2008?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Always used Prop/Tren for about 12weeks to get me in the above conditions mate. My body just loves it. I dabble in AAS every now and then but not huge doses.

At the min I'm on 150mg Test Base and 150mg Tren Ace per week but will be switching to 0.9ml TNT-Mast250 (100mg prop, 75mg tren ace, 75mg mast) EOD, with 25mg winny per day. So again, nothing massive.

As for AAS, I'm planning on taking some time off after my holiday, but really need to seek advice as to what to do for the best. The 15 weeks before comp will be purely cutting so I'm guessing that a cycle will be needed for this. Anything before that I''ve no idea.

I'm going to speak with Pscarb after my hol to try and come up with a gameplan.

Don't sulk mate, I only look decent a couple of weeks a year LOL. Like I said above I get back from hol and although I still train, it's not with as much drive as it can be, it's just to keep me in check making sure I don't get like the bowling picture ever again.

I know for sure, that having a comp in mind will keep be 100% focussed though.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah mate, you're right in thinking that. At the start of 2007 I went from 17st 4lb to what you see above


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

do you remember your stats then, ie arm and chest size etc, good luck with the game plan, I have only done orals so far, so can not offer any advice with that, do you use ECA stacks when cutting? I used it, but it makes me sweat like a fat girl in a cake shop. (I can not remember who came out with that phrase, but it was on one of these boards)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No mate, I don't really take measurements, the scales mess with my head enough as it is.

I use everything when cuttin, ECA, Clen and DNP. It's only really DNP that makes me sweat like mad.

Cardio done tonight, 60mins steady dog walking.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

RACK said:


> Don't be worried about looking out of place. I felt tiny at the Expo a few weeks back, everyone there seemed HUGE but you've gotta remember everyone is there for the same reason, they love lifting  Plus once you come away it make's you just want to get bigger and stronger.


Mate, I felt fat there. But you just have to take thoughts like that and turn them into something positive.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

That's exactly what I did mate, as for you being fat give over.... You're a man mountain, you made me look like a little boy LOL!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

At least you've held some size whilst training and being fat. When i've overspilled in the past i've just looked fat with no size :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I suppose mate, I can put mass on pretty quick but it's always along side a lot a fat. This could be due to running before walking though and not building things up slowly. I've got a bit of a plan for the next few months but am going to run it by a couple of people before setting it in stone. Also, as soon as the plane lands after hol I'm calling Pscarb. I'm not worried too much about mass but I'd like to get on stage looking like I've been skinned!

Cardio done this morning and a medium day day a head of me. Looking forward to training legs later as it seems ages since I've done them. Also cardio at 430 when I get home from work. Don't seem to have much, if any bloat from high carb day yesterday so happy on that front. Also the shorts now fit the same as they did last year, which is good due to me having another 6 weeks to shift some more fat, so they'll fit even better.

Again body seems to be changing each day now, I'm trying not to over analis every time I walk passed the mirror but it's little things like how my clothes fit and feel. I think carb cycling has defo got to be my weapon of choice from now on!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Quads and Claves well and truely done! Took me a good while to get down the gym stairs and the drive back to work was fun to say the least.

Leg Ext Pg14 x 10,9,9 (slight pause at peak)

Front Squat 105kg x 8,8,6

Leg Press Pg16 x 8,8,8

Standing Smith Raises 100kg x 10,10,8

Seated Raise 120kg x 10,10,10

Went a touch too heavy on front squat, next time I'm going to drop to 90-95kg and get a lot lower. Was just a few degrees from parallel.

Smith raises hit the spot big time though so happy with training again today.

Seem to have got my spark back as well and loving training and dieting once again.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pre exhausting before squats, not something that tickles my fancy 

Do you do the smith raises with a bench or anything to get a full stretch in your calves?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I find my inner quads are a bit sh1tty so doing the leg ext with a little pause first get's the burning, followed by the front sqauts and I'm near tears LOL!

I didn't have a bench today mate, usually I get a block of wood or a 20kg plate so can get a good stretch but just didn't think earlier as it's the first time I'm done them for ages. I just made sure I squeezed them as much as poss at the peak, it felt a lot different than usual standing raises so I stuck with it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done last night when I got in, meals again were spot on the money. Also decided to do another DNP blast so 400mg last night, 400mg this morning and 400mg tonight.

Cardio done for what seemed like the longest 60mins in world ever! IB, you were right it's starting to get to me now but only 6 more weeks to go for now.

Day off weights today but I'm going to Alton Towers for the day, no doubt my mate's will give me loads of stick for walking around with a ruck-sack full of food but I get worse **** took out of me for being fat haha! Also packing 6L of water to make sure I have enough.

Starting TNT-Mast250 today too.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Cardio done last night when I got in, meals again were spot on the money. Also decided to do another DNP blast so 400mg last night, 400mg this morning and 400mg tonight.
> 
> Cardio done for what seemed like the longest 60mins in world ever! IB, you were right it's starting to get to me now but only 6 more weeks to go for now.
> 
> ...


Stick at it mate - not long to go and think of all the FANNY in six weeks  

Hope you have fun at alton towers :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Super set front squats with leg extensions......fcking awesome!!!!!! Bring on the buckets :0)

Thought I'd return the favour x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@CarbWhore, The funny thing is, the holiday has taken a back seat in my mind mate. I really can't wait to get away for a bit and obviously the ladies  but I'm so into the idea of getting on stage next year I'm gaggin to get back and get a plan in order. Although I'm sure there'll be some good pics on facebook for you to chuckle at.

@Elfintan, I'm still feeling them today. The front squats were done with a lot of grunting lol, thanks for popping in too x

Had an awesome day today at alton towers, even the weather held out. Got on plenty of rides and diet was stuck too 100%. Even my mate's were impressed how strict I kept. The DNP is def getting to work. We were stood in line and I was just dripping with sweat while everyone else was fine and even a little chilly. Had to explain to my friend's why I was so hot and I got the usual taunt "No more drugs for that man!" but all in good jest. The DNP was/is making me carve crap big time, had to sit and watch my mate's eat burger king's, doughnuts and everything else while I'll constatly checking the time to see if I was due a meal or a shake. Felt a touch tired too due to all the walking done but hey a day of cardio isn't going to hurt me eh?

I know tomorrow is going to be the worst of the blast cycle and heat will prob be increased due to it being a carb day, but I didit for that reason, I'll be tired out tomorrow so the carbs will help me get through.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Super set front squats with leg extensions......fcking awesome!!!!!! Bring on the buckets :0)
> 
> Thought I'd return the favour x


'kin ell thats sick, do them with leg presses instead :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> 'kin ell thats sick, do them with leg presses instead :lol:


Never mind 'instead' throw them in too and do a super throwing up set....in fact that's an idea for Friday's quads:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'll be doing the front squat/leg ext combo for next weeks shock session tan. I've got a feeling it will indeed be a shock!

Last night's sleep wasn't the best. Was out for about 10ish but due to the heat of the DNP I was waking every hour or so. Had both windows open and the fan blowing on me.

Woke up today in a rancid mood, not sure why but have been really snappy with everyone.

60mins done on the bike and training Chest and Tri's at lunch with a further 60mins cardio after work.

My legs are still sore from tuesday!!

Had a cheeky look on the scales yesterday morning and was 15st 1lb so 3lb off since last friday. Oh how I wish I'd have done this from the start, now I'm raggin my ass all over to try and look some what half acceptable for my hol!!!

No pain at site of first TNT-Mast250 shot so pretty ok with that, but the heat being kicked off by the DNP is getting mental. This won't be helped by carbs today but it's only for the next 36 hours or so, I'll just deal with it.

All I keep thinking about now is next year. I want to try for the NABBA show in May but don't want to make a fool of myself. I know it won't be an easy task and to be fair the hard work I'll have to put in really doesn't bother, as I've said many times before, The only times I lose my head are when I train my ass off for no results what so ever! The thing I fear the most is getting up there and not being able to hold my own on stage.

Quick apopolgy now, I'm really busy over the next few days but I will post when I can and catch up at some point with everyone.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Although I'm sure there'll be some good pics on facebook for you to chuckle at.


*to the tune of batman*

dina, dina, dina, dina *RACKMAN**™**!*

:thumb:

will you be using any T3 or just DNP?

you wont look out of place on the stage mate - knowing the willpower you have to do cardio each year, i cant see you turning up out of shape.

nicely done on the 3lbs! (reps on the way  )


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Never mind 'instead' throw them in too and do a super throwing up set....in fact that's an idea for Friday's quads:thumb:


Why is there noone like you at my gym, i get funny looks for sweating my guts out during training :confused1:

If we had another leg machine i'd throw them in for a giant set, but i don't trust my back with squats in a giant set :laugh:



RACK said:


> 60mins done on the bike and training Chest and Tri's at lunch with a further 60mins cardio after work.
> 
> My legs are still sore from tuesday!!


Mine are still sore from monday!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Journal looks good mate subscribed now. Thats some leg workout buddy


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> *Why is there noone like you at my gym, i get funny looks for sweating my guts out during training * :confused1:
> 
> If we had another leg machine i'd throw them in for a giant set, but i don't trust my back with squats in a giant set :laugh:
> 
> Mine are still sore from monday!!


You mean the skinny red haired dude :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry, you've lost me there ma'am


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@CarbWhore, There'll be the mandatory "mangina" pic too mate LOL!!!

I'm not going for T3 this time around but have enough DNP for 2 more blast cycles left.

Yep, will power is my strong point. It must be to say how I've stuck to things this time around. I think my best bet for the stage is to drop down to around 12 and half stone but look like I've been peeled!

Thanks for the weight loss comment too. Last week I hoped to get down to about 14st 7lb for my hol, with 6 weeks to go I think I might come in lighter at that so will keep plugging away and see what happens.

@AK, you win mate on the sore legs haha!

@dale_flex, thanks for popping in mate. I'm really enjoying the P/RR/S way of training again, this coupled with the carb cycling seems to suit my body down to the ground, only took me 4 years to find out what works LOL!!

I'm not sure where to take things after hol. I was thinking about going back to the original carb values on the cycling plan;

High = 300g

Med = 150g

Low = 50g

Low/med = 75-100g

Also cutting cardio down a touch. I'm going to speak to Pscarb as soon as my plane lands and see what he suggests.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's Rep Range

Inc BB Press 90kg x 8,8,4 (shoulder tweaked so dropped to 60kg x 4)

Flat DB Bench 35kg x 9,8,8

Cable X-overs 30kg x 8,8,8 (pause at peak)

Standing Alt DB Curls 20kg x 8,8,8

EZ Preacher Curls 20kg (not inc bar) x 10,9,8 (super slow reps)

Seated Concentration Curls 10kg x 8,8,8 (again super slow reps)

DNP has sapped strength big time, soooo glad I had carbs or I wouldn't have made it through I don't think. Drive is well and truely back though and a quick shirt off moment in the gym showed some improvement over the pic I took last week when starting carb cycling. Hopefully should be a really good difference when I put the 7 weeks out from hol pic up against the one just before I go.

Cardio later and I'm hoping the rain clears so I can take my dog out or I'll be on the bike again.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Doin my best to catch up on posts and that today inbetween work lol.

Got cardio done last night and was going well until I needed a p1ss 30mins into it. I was quite a way from home so just about dragged my dog back! I even considered just wetting myself as the pain relife would have been worth the wet patch! Got home just in time and finished the rest of the planned hour on the bike.

Up and did 60mins fast paced walking this moning and energy is coming back thanks to DNP leaving the system.

Got Delts, hams and abs later, with cardio after work as per usual.

Got cravings to go out and get wasted tonight as it's only 90p for a bottle of becks, this coupled with the cream cakes someone has fetched in at work has got me really tempted to binge but I'll just deal with it.

A mate of mine made a valid point at alton towers the other day about me binging on holiday, they know I'm planning on the show next year and have seen just how up and down my weight is. He came out with "You do realise if you binge on holiday you'll put yourself back about 2 years don't you!?"

Thing is, this is a valid point!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

I think 2 years is a bit of an overexageration mate. We all need time away from this sport every now and again. The time off may make you even hungrier when you return, and if not you can always find a gym while away and keep yourself ticking over.


----------



## infrared (Jun 30, 2009)

RACK said:


> A mate of mine made a valid point at alton towers the other day about me binging on holiday, they know I'm planning on the show next year and have seen just how up and down my weight is. He came out with "You do realise if you binge on holiday you'll put yourself back about 2 years don't you!?"
> 
> Thing is, this is a valid point!!!


Agree. Going through pain to get into condition then blow it is habit forming. Do not get into this mindset.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it all depends on the extent though, I think while being strict with yourself maybe admirable, you are after all on holiday. So do not be too hard on yourself if you fancy something that maybe you should not eat, you have put in a tremendous amount of hard work, and been very strict so far, and it is clear that you are well on your way to reaching your goals.

So I would say, enjoy your holiday and try not to analysis the nutritional value of every meal, but on the other hand do not eat something you may later regret. Just be smart and not obsessed, and enjoy the warmer weather.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers guys. I do intend to have a wild time on holiday. I'll be letting go but not totally. Food will be kept in check as I don't enjoy eating crap as much as I used to, but Vodka will be flowing like there's no tomorrow. Dale, you post makes great sence, I'm using the hol as a good break to get myself ready for next year. I've been dieting for months now and do need a break.

There will defo be some crazy pics on facebook and here to all laugh at, mainly me dancing on tables with various girls and being half naked!!

Session today was Delts, Hams & Abs (Rep Range)

Seated DB Press 30kg x 9,9,8

Upright Row 40kg x 10,10,8

Cable Lat Raises Pg2 x 8,8,8

Leg Curl Pg7 x 10,10,10

SLDL 60kg x 10,10,10

Roman Chairs 3 x Failure

The MMA elbow came back as soon as I DB pressed!!! This is due to the bench bein on a slight incline though. I didn't think it would make too much different but boy did it!! My arms must have gone at a funny angle, next week I might use the smith machine. Apart from that, it was a really good session. Got a good sweat on too.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thought I'd pop a quick couple of back pics up

This was taken on 15th June










These were taken just this minute


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking a lot leaner today.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Agreed, back looks tighter all over especially around the waist. Nice one mate


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Coming down clearly in midsection.

I remember the same from MT when I used to read on there. You worked like a dog to get cut, then seemed to fade away back to your naughty habits.

Think you are like me in that you need something to aim for or else you lose motivation. Think a show next year would be a very good idea for this reason :thumb:


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Coming down clearly in midsection.
> 
> I remember the same from MT when I used to read on there. You worked like a dog to get cut, then seemed to fade away back to your naughty habits.
> 
> *Think you are like me in that you need something to aim for or else you lose motivation. Think a show next year would be a very good idea for this reason* :thumb:


I'm the same as LittleChris states if i try and diet for no reason theres no chance i'm sticking to it, but if i commit to a show then just having a set goal makes the diet so much more managable. I think a contest diet will be the making of you RACK


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice shape mate, nice lat's, certainly more definition


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@DMCC, thanks mate

@AK, cheers =D

@LittleChris, This is true, I usually work my ass off for 4-5months then come back from holiday and train and eat half assed. I need an end goal.

@Dale_Flex, Thanks for the comment Dale, this was my thinking behind the NABBA North East next year. I'll have long enough to sort a bit of size out and plan to start prepping in feb givin 14 weeks to show time. I've hinted at a few of my mates that I'm thinking about it and I know if I commit then I'll be 100%. There's no way I'd let myself and everyone else I know down by stepping out there not being ready.

@Phospor, thanks mate, it's coming along now.

Cardio done this morning and I'm tired out due to not many carbs yesterday and no carbs today. I'm having a few cravings today but nothing I can't handle so they will be supressed.

Cardio is set again for 4pm and the same will be happening tomorrow.


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

With next May being such a big, but achievable goal, have you set any points/markers along the way yet, that will help you reach the final goal, or will this form part of the discussion you have with PSCarb after your hols?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm going to speak to Pscarb in a few weeks mate and see what he says. I know for sure that serious prep will need to start around feb time to get into shreaded condition.

Felt like crap most of yesterday and this morning I feel like I have a hangover, although not sure how that's possible from not drinking????

Due to feeling ill yesterday I skipped morning cardio but did 2 hours from 7-9pm. Hour dog walking and then on the bike while watching top gear.

I think the feeling might be down to increasing the gear. I've gone from 150mg Prop, 150mg Tren Ace PW to 1ml of TNT-Mast 250 EOD. A litle bloat has come along too but nothing major.

Onto Shock this week but with back sessions I'm not going to add 50 chins at the start of each. Really need to bring my back up as I wasn't blessed with narrow hips, so the bigger and wider I can get my back before next year the smaller my waist will look. Seems strange me looking this far in front with things as I never really planned this far ahead with things.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

waist has defo come in - marked improvement on the last pics, kudos for the hard work mate.

did a DNP blast at the weekend - i prefer it a lot more to the longer cycles, only neg is i get more water from the blast. sat in watching films with the fan pointed at me and doing cardio (again with the fan pointed at me LOL)


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the comment mate, still wondering what I'll look like after another 5 weeks???

I'm with you on the blast front, although I just stick to 1200mg split over 36hours.

I usually start it on a sunday night so can spend the week at work with the air con. Sleep and cardio are a b1tch though. And as you say water is a bit worse.

At the min I'm wanting to eat everything in sight. This increase is appetite has got to be down to upping the AAS.

I'm doing everything I can to stop myself eating!!!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Thanks for the comment mate, still wondering what I'll look like after another 5 weeks???
> 
> I'm with you on the blast front, although I just stick to 1200mg split over 36hours.
> 
> ...


only time will tell mate - but if you keep this up, very good i reckon :thumb:

i dont find the sleep to bad - it knocks me for 6 and all i seem to do when i use it is sleep & sweat 

get some swine flu - even krispy kreme donuts couldnt stimulate my appetite, but its a good sign mate, it means youre metabolism is firing on all cylinders.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is what I'm hoping on the metabolism front. I shut down big time before, just felt numb all over. Since swapping about 10 days ago all I want to do is eat, sleep and manwhore!!!

I'm just finishing off my 2 weeks stint of clen at 120mcg ED, and than will be switching to T5's for a while, next DNP blast will start next sunday night I think.

I'm really hoping I can get some good results in the next 5 weeks, as you say with the work I'm putting in, I should get a decent result. And after that it's full steam ahead from May 15th.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's Back/Tris Shock session;

50 wide grip chins x BW (have not got a clue how many sets it took, but my first guess would be MANY!)

Super Set Pull Overs/Close Grip Pull down 10 x 25kg / 8 x Pg14 X2

SS Straight Arm Pull Down/Bent Over Row 10 x Pg4 / 8 x 70kg X2

Drop Set Seated Cable Row 8 x Pg15 > 8 x Pg12

SS Rope Press Down/Close Grip Bench 10 x Pg10 / 8 x 70kg X2

SS Skulls/Single Arm Over Head Ext 10 x 20kg (not inc bar) / 8 x 10kg X2

Drop Set Over Head Rope Ext 10 x Pg12 > 10 x Pg10

Only word to describe my back is NUMB!! Top session and really pleased with how the P/RR/S training is going


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got home and still felt like death. Got hold of the dog and took him for a walk, nearly turned back a 1/4 of the way into it but decided to man up and get it over and done with. So another 60mins crossed off the list before holiday.

TNT-Mast is defo kicking in, have broke out in spots on my face, skin is like a teenager's and my temper is through the roof. Goin to chill for the rest of the night and try watch some UFC100.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

DNP sounds like a barrell of laughs mate! Bet your dog is loving these hour long walks though. Excuse the ignorance but whats the P/RR/S training stand for?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's ok once you're used to it but I'm glad I found out how to blast it cos the long cycles are pure hell.

I can't really explain P/RR/S easily mate but have a look here

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=862130

I really rate it.

As for my dog he's got more energy than anything I know, good when I get to the big hill at the end cos he drags me up LOL! Only a 5 month old staff but he's unreal


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i've had staffs for years mate awesome dogs. Had to get rid when ex got pregnant, I wish i'd got rid of her now! My mums still got 2 though one of which is black and tan which you don't see often. May look into DNP myself


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

mate reading your journal now is so different to a few weeks ago

your positive in your approach

your dealing with outside issues better

your buckling down and getting the fck on with it!!!

happy days mate!! good times indeed!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dale, I love him to bits but he's a stubborn little thing. But such a great dog.

@IB, you know what mate, it was your show that was the turning point. You told me how much change could happen in a few weeks, had a good chat to me and it totally chiled me out. As I've said, I've cried about it so now gotta deal with it. I'm soooo focused on next year that nothing will stop me getting on that stage.

Plus seeing the pics I popped up on the last page, just spurred me on more.

The girl I've been meeting too (the blonde on my phone I showed you) it totally into me training, and even gives me a little text saying "train hard! x" at dinner time when I'm off to the gym. My attitude is the best it's been for a long time.

As you say mate GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

love it mate....

playa hat being hung up? is this the end of an era?!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Another thing is, I'm dying to speak to Pscarb to see what his thoughts are. I'm waitin until I get back from hol but am gaggin to get ready for the prep. I know it's going to take lots more hard work but hey, it keeps me out of trouble and I'd rather sweat my nuts off every day than look like this again;


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I think it might be mate, I'll keep the pimp cain though. She's just really nice and absolutely gorgeous.

Although she's off to magaluf soon and I've got my zante adventure. Maybe we'll put it on hold a few weeks lol


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> I think it might be mate, I'll keep the pimp cain though. She's just really nice and absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> Although she's off to magaluf soon and I've got my zante adventure. Maybe we'll put it on hold a few weeks lol


so i can have a daughter now safe in the knowledge that you wont desecrate her?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LMAO Cw. What if RACK has a kid, and he defiles your daughter instead :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL!!! That sounds more like what will happen AK, although what many people don't know is that I've trained my sperm to swim backwards! The thought of children at this point in my life scares me to death. I would love to be a dad one day (and not just for some hot teenager to call me daddy!) and know the joys of parenthood but I've not met anyone yet that I'd like to do this with. Time will tell though, at the min I'm a 28 year old boy so some growing up on my part is needed first 

60mins cardio done this morning and woke up feeling a lot better. Back feels strange, not DOMS as such but a really dull ache??? Tri's are sore so that's a good sign.

Got quads and claves later and got a feeling this session will be pure pain!!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> LMAO Cw. What if RACK has a kid


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

dont scare him like that!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This is true, it's the only thing that scares me more than spiders!! You know it frightens me by the lengthy and serious post above hahaha!!!

Training today;

Quads & Calves

Leg Ext/Front Squat Pg16 x 10 / 75kg x 10 X2

Leg Ext/Leg Press Pg16 x 10 / Pg16 x 10 X2

Leg Ext (Drop Set) Pg16 x 8 > Pg14 x 8

75reps on Calves

Smith Raises 80kg x 25

Seated Raises 80kg x 25

Leg Press Raises Pg14 x 25

This doesn't look like much but my god my legs were/are burning!!! Was not much fun at all hobbling down the gym steps at the end! Had trouble pushing the clutch down. I know the session doesn't look very exciting and there's a lot of Leg Ext in there but had to be in and out pretty quick so just thrashed through it so didn't have to wait for anything.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Your quads must've been on absolute fire after that. Mine get destroyed doing an FST set of extensions, let alone 6 separate sets of them


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

They were mate, and still are. Best pump/pain I've had in them for a bit. These truely are SHOCK sessions.

Had to laugh at this mornings events as it was me getting more annoyed every minute.

Got up a few mins late

Got weighed and had managed to put 3lb on

Managed to just get down the fields to walk the dog and the heaven's opened

Got back home drenched and then the rain stopped as soon as I got the stationary bike out

Managed to trip over the dog and drop 6 out of my last 12 eggs

I was really anger to say the least but then sat chuckling to myself whilst chowing down on my eggs and rice cakes.

I've made it to work on time, the extra weight will be from the AAS kicking in (proof of this is the tren dreams and night sweats!), I could've been a further away from home when it rained and I got to have a few yolks.

Back smiling now. Although 2 things keep making me realise just how much OCD I still have.

1, the scales are going in the bin, or at least not being brought back out until the end of the month.

2, I'm constantly listening to song in my car, picking 60 seconds of them and thinking of what poses would work with that track!!!!

Rest day today so no weights but will be having another cardio session after work. Then I'm off out for another date, think it could be the pictures so I'll block my nose to make sure I don't smell the pop corn. Good thing is, the girl I'm meeting has just booked her hol so is on the fitness drive too, I got a text off her at 630 this morning tellin me she was on her cross-trainer.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

HA HA, bet your not loving pooch as much now.

I have cooked a meal before to only bang the elbow carrying the plate and watch it perform a double pike before splatting on the floor.

one is not amused... 

Ah dates are great off diet, murder while on them!

Not to rub it in..much... but mine bought me a bag of cookies as a present ner ner ner ner


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't mind walking him, it's his constant farting and love for eating my socks that's getting to me.

As for the date and cookies, thanks for that MATE haha!!! I'll remember when I'm putting some food in and you're back dieting down 

I'm still feeling really good about life too atm, even my holiday shorts fit, granted there's still a little muffin top action going on but no more than last year and I've still got 5 weeks to go!!

Oh and just found out that I'm on the same flight as a hottie I know from a while back and had a little moment with..... Mile high any one????


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

yep the gear's defo kicking in - this journal reeks of testosterone :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, just wait until it's clomid time


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> HAHA, just wait until it's clomid time


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! :no:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

To be fair, I don't think I'll be that bad this time around as my life is far less complicated now. I do need some time off after this holiday though as will have been on a while. But there's always a chance I'll just cruise on for a while.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not considered staying on to make the most of your offseason for the contest next year?

Agree on the scales- when I lose weight I worry I lose it too quickly. When I gain weight it is either not fast enough, or I am gaining too much. I was pleased when I reached 105kg, then I realised that most of it was just fat and water, so have decided to keep things extra strict for a few months now.

Not a chore if you enjoy doing it I say :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I was thinking the exact same thing mate, but with the odd shot and this cycle I'll have been on about 20 weeks. I'm going to run one shot of sust PW until after my bro's wedding and will be asking Pscab what's best to do. I've been running HCG all the way through and have never felt better whilst on but it's something that will defo need a lot of thinking about.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done last night and then off to the pics to watch Bruno. Not the best film I've seen and plently of WTF moments, I can't get over how many people fall for the stuff he does and it's a wonder he's not been shot!

Didn't sleep at all last night, prob managed 3 hours if that.

Up at 540 and an hour fast walking done, I say fast as I started T5's this morning, popped 2 and they are very potent. This pleases me!!

High carb day today and it's shock time for chest and bi's later.

Was looking in the mirror this morning and the looking back at a pic I took 2 weeks ago when I started carb cycling and P/RR/S, the difference is very noticable. These coupled with the TNT-Mast are working really well, traps have come up a bit and body shape is changing nicely. It's all coming together. This again made me smile.

Things seem to be going great at the min. Head is in the right place, life and training are good.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Chest and Bi's SHOCK!!!!

Cable X-overs/Inc Bench Pg6 x 10 / 80kg x 8, Pg6 x 10 / 80kg x 7

Flat Flies/Dips 25kg x 8 / BW x 9, 25kg x 8 / BW x 7

Seated Chest Press (drop set) Pg16 x 10 > Pg12 x failure!

Drag Curl/Alt DB Curl 30kg x 10 / 20kg's x 8 X2

EZ Preacher/Seated Hammers 20kg x 8 / 17.5kg x 8 X2

Single Arm Cable Curls (drop set) Pg3 x 8 > Pg2 x failure!

AWESOME SESSION!! I'm feeling so good about training lately it's unreal, every time I'm in the gym just gets better and better. The gym mirror is showing me things I like to see and veins are starting to show themselves all over. I was going to take a pic and show the difference just 2 weeks has made but I decided not to and wait a couple more weeks.

Not felt this good in a LLLLOOOOONNNNGGGG time!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Supersets Rule:thumb: if they work for you they are an awesome way to train. Trouble is most people (blokes ahem) don't try them or if they do don't have the intensity to use them to full effect!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Good intensity there mate. Keep it up gonna be shredded for your hols


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I love them tan, plus means I'm in and out of the gym quicker. I even enjoy the "oh fook, I've not got to do it again...." feeling after the first one. No point not training all out. I usually come back from holiday and do it all half assed, but when I land back home this year I'll be hitting things even harder. I'd like to stick with P/RR/S though as I think it suits me pretty well.

Cheers Dale, not sure about shredded but a good change will have been made in the time I've done carb cycling. Watch this space mate 

Only thing getting me down a touch is my lack of strength but it's understandable with me eating next to bugger all. I'd be interested to see just how much it would increase with eating more but got to drop the fat once and for all before that can happen. Either way I'm back totally hooked on lifting and am enjoying seeing progress happening again. I'm actually starting to look like I train haha!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cardio done again last night, and tried doing a little experiment later on with 2 glasses of white wine and glycerine, don't think I used enough glycerine though as my veins weren't on show that much this morning. Oh well, the wine was nice LOL!!

Cardio done on the bike this morning even though my dog was sat at the front door waiting but I wasn't going out in this rain. I'm not that tough!!

Also took this pic last night. Looks like the fat is coming off my lower back so happy with that. Oh and I'm only breathing in a touch haha!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

get in there mate!!!!!!

coming along well...now, can we have a pic that doesnt make you look like a turkish belly dancer?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

FPMSL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mate, that's just put coffee all over me and my desk!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

good improvement in the pic mate - keep it up :thumb:

Whos the "cardio partner" this weekend :innocent:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate. As for cardio partner, it's going to be the girl I've met a few times. We seem to be getting on quite well, and her being perfect looking helps!

Not impressed with her betting me I couldn't go without a "moment alone!" all week though, as the TNT-Mast is driving me mad! But I'm pretty sure it will make for a more entertaining saturday night


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Delts, Hams and Abs SHOCK

Side Lat Raise/Seated Smith Press 10kg x 10 / 50kg x 8 X2

Bent Over Lat Raise/Cable Upright Row 10kg x 10 / 50kg x 10

Front Raises (Drop Set) 10kg's x 8 > 7.5kg's x Failure

SLDL/Leg Curls 80kg x 10 / Pg10 x 8 X2

DB SLDL (Drop Set) 40kg's x 8 > 30kg's x Failure

Roman Chairs/Hanging Knee Raises Failure / Failure X2

Feel well and truely pooped now and can't wait til cardio is done later. Not going out tonight though so will be relaxing for the first friday for a while.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Great improvement there buddy. Enjoy your weekend and put that TNT mast to good use!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, Should be good to see how the next 5 weeks come along.

Oh the weekend's sorted! I'm going to get her back as she doesn't know I've got a few little blue pills! She'll not be making the same bet again haha!


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

RACK said:


> Thanks mate, Should be good to see how the next 5 weeks come along.
> 
> Oh the weekend's sorted! I'm going to get her back as she doesn't know I've got a few little blue pills! She'll not be making the same bet again haha!


pmsl - put the little blue fellas to good use!

nothing like "porn star" sex... :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn right!!

Just had a quick look and seems like I've made a little mistake with the P/RR/S training. Nothing serious, just got a little mixed up with RR bit. Will be sorted next week.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nice work mate  do those blue pills give you a good pump, lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks kezz, luckily with the blue pills a pump is not needed lol, although I'm not too struck on the headache and blocked nose I get with them. A small price to pay for a night of extra cardio though 

Weekend was a a very very quiet one. Didn't go out on any night so stayed in and rested a bit. The planned 4 hours cardio went well and also got some extra, higher intensity work in too.

All seems to be going well and started another DNP balst yesterday morning. Absolutely roasting this morning as added a few T5's in the mix too.

Morning cardio as always this morning. High carb day today and got a POWER session on Back and Tr's at lunch.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

RACK said:


> Thanks mate, Should be good to see how the next 5 weeks come along.
> 
> Oh the weekend's sorted! I'm going to get her back as she doesn't know I've got a few little blue pills! She'll not be making the same bet again haha!


lmfao, reading this and what i text you last night :lol:

half a ciallis, sky high test...as carbwhore says...pornstar sex baby :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I must've looked like a serious nut case walking my dog at that time of night, dressed like a tramp (although this is urban camo in the area I was walking!!) and nearly dropping my phone laughing mate!!!

Told ya nothing beats the look on a girl's face when you say "gimme 5 mins and we'll go again!" hahaha! I just have to bust the classic pronstar grin out


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gutted today as got to work and found that all the sites I usually go on have been blocked at work! This is prob to me giving them a lot of viewing lately. I'll stil be up dated and commenting when I can though so you can't get rid of me that easy.

Back and Tris POWER

50 chins (varied grip over many sets!!!!)

DL's 110kg x 6, 120kg x 6, 130kg x 4

Underhand grip Pull down Pg16 x 6, Pg18 x 5,4

Overhead rope ext Pg12 x 6,6,6

CGBP 80kg x 6,6,5

Dips BW x 6,6,6

The chins to start didn't take half as long as last week so pretty pleased with that. Have stopped using straps altogether on DL's now so was using these weights to test the water so to speak also I want to get my form bang on. 130kg was the first time my grip went but will start on this next time.

60mins cardio done after work and I'm absolutly roasting thanks to the DNP. Water has gone on at a silly rate too. Will be fully gone but weekend though so all is good.

Again, I'll say sorry about my lack of posts in the next few weeks but I'll update whenever possible.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I haven't got a clue how I'm coping at work without net access!! I'm trying to get on-line with my phone but it's a nightmare. Work have well and truely barred me from every site I went on. Give it a few weeks and it should be ok though. In the mean time I feel like a tool with my lack of replies to people and only really up-dating my journal. Again sorry.

Hour cardio this morning and for some reason now at a certain part of the fields my dog decides he wants to start jumping up and biting me. It's fun at first but then I realise he's like a bear-trap with 4 legs!!!

Training at lunch time was Quads and Calves POWER

Squats 140kg x 3, 130kg x 5,4

Leg Press Pg18 x 6,6,6

Leg Ext Pg20 x 6,6,6

Standing Rasies Pg18 x 6,6,6

Seated Raises 160kg x 6,6,6

I'm going to drop some weight of my sqauts as want to start going ATG, my form on these and DL's seems to have gone pants the last few months so I'm going to start again from the bottom.

Still warm due to DNP and my face has come out in a few spots, this I'm putting down to the TNT-Mast.

Hour's cardio again when I got home from work and have got an awesome piece of steak to wolf down around 7.30.

Things seem to be moving along nicely and progress is coming each day. Stress is hardly here, and I'm seriously enjoying training again!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> t have to bust the classic pronstar grin out


Best not Hun!!!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Luckily Tan, I have a much better grin lol.

Day off from weights today but no carbs and 2 hours of cardio have sapped all energy.

Starting to feel and look small now but really not bothering me in the slightest, I'm just happy trimming down for the 20th of next month =D

Again, sorry to everyone for hardly up-dating, I've kidnapped my bro's laptop at the min so will only have 10mins before he comes for it HAHA


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Everything going ok RACK? My nets been down as well, nightmare trying to catch up with everyone :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not really bro, got a BIG prob going on. All will be explained as soon as it's sorted.

Here's a quick pic took sunday










Prob hasn't improved and just having to wait at the min so driving me mad. Training and diet are spot on though and condition is coming along. Some new pics will be up in the next few days.

On a good note, I've found a shed load of T3's in my special draw GOOD TIMES!!! So going to run 50mcg per day from now up til holiday.

Also been thinking about when I get back from hol. I need some time off AAS so am plannin on running HGH for 12 weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

reduced muffin top mate... looking more streamline.

keep it up!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate 

Was a bit bloated from DNP then too, hopefully after carb up day tomorrow will look a bit better.

Pics up soon.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right pics time. Current weight 14st 13lb and that's after high carb day yesterday, still 3 weeks to holiday so should tighten up a fair bit more and still not happy!!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

T3's have kicked in quick, had a very starry eyed moment while DB shoulder pressing earlier but managed to keep it together.

Going out tomorrow night with all my mate's in couples and I'm taking a girl I've been meeting a few weeks who's fantastic! So am treating myself to a couple of vodka and diet cokes. Not going mad though as cardio will need to be done.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

That weights coming down nicely mate. Only 3 weeks till hols so not long left stick with it. Planning on running some hgh myself when coming off the aas after my 5 week keto lets hope we both see some results.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks fella. 3 weeks is going to be 100% (apart from little tipple tomorrow). The dieting and training has kept me going the last week or so since things kicked off so once it's sorted and head is properly back in the game, it's going to be time to build after hol and get a good foundation to prep for show with.

I'm just hoping my hands and feet don't swell too much on the growth as last time I tried it, it was quite bad.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm finally back on line so will be able to catch up properly before going on holiday and keep up-dates going.

Personal prob is 50% sorted, all should be fine by mid next week. I was going to go into detail about it but it's really not needed.

Training and diet have been spot on, had a little blip but nothing to worry about weight last week was 14st 11lb so it's still coming off. Can't stress enough how much I wish I'd have gone back to carb cycling and P/RR/S months ago, but hey, sh1t happens and I've made good progress this last 5 weeks. Got 2 left and really can't wait to get away.

Veins are coming out big time while training now and this is givin me a massive buzz. I've been racking my brains with what to do on the "supplement" front when I get back from holiday. I'm in 2 minds with the growth and have thought about igf??? I'll be speaking with a few people to really make sure. One thing I do know is that I will be coming off AAS, so down time is defo needed. I'm still dead set on May 15th too, and will hopefully have some help with this.

Here's another quick posing pic took last night, comments please


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

He's back!!!! Hey bro still coming in I see, I'm planning some time off the aas myself was thinking oif trying the hgh and slin pwo method? Have a look into it. Is may 15th the show your looking at doing? If so what show is it mate?


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Welcome back mate, glad everythings sorting itself out 

If you're in doubt about supplementation, i would shoot Mick a PM, many people have spoke highly of his advice (i wouldn't know, i'm a real man and train natty :whistling: :lol: )


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@Dale, the show is the Nabba North East. Thought I'd aim for a big one, that way I know I will have to stay 100% focussed. I'm not going to be the biggest there so got to come in looking skinned. I'm planning on starting prep about feb so 12-14 weeks out. Up to then I want to keep lean but build up more mass (the holy grail I know), hopefully will be getting some help from pscarb with this and the prep.

It's a matter of cost with the hgh, I doubt I can afford to run much more than 4iu's a day so is it worth it?? I feel I'm holdin too much fat still for slin but will see.

AK, thanks mate, I'm going to have a word with him soon as he's given me some really good advice before.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

As for fat with the slin if my eating is good then i got harder even slightly leaner on it. If i'm even slightly sloppy withneating then i get fat. I'm only planning on running 5i.u's of hgh with 7 i.us of slin 4 x per week pwo


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Diet is clean as can be mate, I don't even have a treat meal.

Will have a look into the hgh/slin combo, cheers for the tip


----------



## phosphor (Feb 11, 2009)

great arms and shoulders mate, you are still making great progress


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks phospher, I'm very pleased with how the last few weeks hve gone. I'll pop up the pic I took when I started carb cycling just before I go on holiday to show the progress made. I couldn't have done better I don't think.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Due to me waking up late and having to sort this hic-cup out my food has been none existant today. 12 egg whites, 1 begal and a protein bar and that's the lot.

Training earlier was;

DL 150kg x 6,6,4 (no straps used anymore)

Underhand Grip PD Pg 16 x 6,6,6

BOBBR 100kg x 6,6,6

Overhead DB extension 40kg x 6,4,3

CGBP 80kg x 6,6,5

Dips BW x 6,6,6

Got to stay behind at work (god knows how but I can get back on here at work now [  ] ) so god knows when next meal will come. Prob about 7pm after some well fasted cardio!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Your going to have to start carrying some emergency meal replacement sachets for days like this mate. Or tin of tuna etc


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I usually do mate, it won't be happening again, especially when things get really serious after holiday.

1 hour cv done this morning. Lower back is stiff from DL's yesterday, even though form is getting better.

Major PIP in left thigh from sunday too, has got a lot better though.

Only got 9 days left in this journal now and will be poppin some final thoughts up of how it's gone before I go. Been doing a lot of thinking recently on how and where to go next and have got so many ideas I don't know which will be the best route.......

One thing I do know for sure is that I'll never get fat again when coming back from holiday and I will be having some time off from AAS.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Also decided what I'll be doing diet wise on holiday. Taking some whey with me so will be having 2 shakes per day, 2 tins of tuna with olive oil and 1 evening meal to line me up for the night of vodka!

I'm hoping the gym over there isn't too expensive otherwise my trusty exercise band will be getting some right hammer lol!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

LOL, i remember the last lads holiday i went on, there was no way i'd be able to train. Get in at 6-7, wake up at 1 and just lay around until the evening and start drinking again!

Training today?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I can't stay in bed that late mate, I'm always the first up about 9am no matter what time we get in. I used to go for an hours walk (and a sly subway) before they got up before haha!

Got Quads and Claves to do at lunch time. Not sure how it will go as my left thigh has some pain from a shot the other day....

Plan is;

POWER 3 sets of 3-6reps

Squat

Leg Press

Leg Ext

Standing Raises

Seated Raises


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Training went well. Squats got deeper and form was spot on. Thigh was still a bit sore with PIP but has eased off now.

Squats 140kg x 6,6,5

Leg Press Pg16 x 6,6,6

Leg ext Pg19 x 6,6,6

Seated Calf Raise 180kg x 8,8,8

Standing Calf Raise Pg18 x 8,8,8

Also thought I'd pop these pics up.

This was took on 02/07/09, IB and Forddee (from MT) can confirm this as I showed them at IB's show.










Weight 15st 7lb

This was took today after 33 days carb cycling and P/RR/S training.










Weight 14st 11lb

Still holding far too much fat but not a bad job for 5 and half weeks work. Looks like I've finally found how my body works!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hour cv done as I got home from work. Feeling tired too so an early night is in order, glad for it too as I've gotta be up early in the morning, not just for cardio but to sort a personal prob yet again.

Food will be cooked tonight so I'm not without again.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Hope this "problem" sorts itself out mate. Props for not letting it affect your training and diet


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Problem is all sorted today thanks mate, back to being stress free and going to get seriously messy on holiday!!

Food has been taken care of today by 2 shakes with flax oil while sorting prob and have got 3x200g lean as hell pork steaks to have for my next 3 meals.

Got cardio to do later on but that's a breeze.

Also started to taper down the T3, got 2 more days at 37.5mcg, 3 days at 25mcg, then 3 days before holiday at 12.5mcg.

Feel like a massive weight have been lifted now this is done and dusted!!!


----------



## rich-k (Jul 17, 2009)

your starting to take shape now mate stomach is really coming on


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up this morning feeling amazing! No stress, no worries and looking forward to my holiday big time!

Cardio done at 530am, and breezed by.

Weight this morning is down to 14st 9lb, so the 2lb a week target is being met no problems. RO-CHO I <3 U!!!

Power session on chest and bi's at lunchtime and can't wait. Not expecting many reps on 120kg but we'll see what I can do.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

How long've you got till you jet off now mate?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I go a week today. I'm thinking of doing a little depletion then carb up over the weekend and up til wednesday. So no carbs sat-mon, 8-9L of water until mon the carb up tuesday to see what I look like wednesday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just had THE best training session I've had in a few weeks!!! Felt awesome and was smiling all the way through, well apart from when I was grunting reps out!!!

POWER Chest and Bi's

Bench 120kg x 5(+1 forced), 4(+1 forced), 3(+1 forced)

Inc DB Press 40kg's x 8,7,6

Pec Dec 100kg x 6,5,5

EZ Curls 40kg (not inc bar) x 6,6,6 (super slow)

Seated DB curls 17.5kg's x 6,6,6

Hammer curls 20kg's x 6,6,6

Elbow is fine too but usually gets sore doing delts, so we'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent chest session there mate. Not long till you'll be shwing off your hard work in the sun


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Dale, Seems strange cos when I weighed 120kg, I could bench 90kg LOL!

Hopefully a few more lb will come off for next week but I'm not too worried now. I just wish the pics I put up showed how I look in person. Need a better camera and better photographer (my mom's a short ass so all the pics are looking up!!)

Will give a better perspective when I pop some holiday pics up and I'm stood next to my mate's.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Below is a little story from last night, it seems small to some but it is a mahoosive goal for me and I've not been as happy since I found out the joys of having a "moment alone!"

Did cardio after work and decided to go to Meadowhall. Went to get a few holiday clothes that I spotted while out with the VIP on sunday. Went straight to All Saints and got 3 tops, yes they might be £30 each but they are by far the best fitting tops I can find.

Then I had to go on the dreaded jeans hunt. Now me and jeans have a big mental battle going on! Last time I went to get some I threw a proper strop cos I couldn't fit in the ones I wanted without major love handleage being shown.

Went straight to Jack and Jones (again best fitting jeans there), spotted a pair I liked and went for the 36" waist. Got in the changing room and then the battle started, it ended with a very different result than last time. They were loose!!! Not just a little bit but hanging off me, cue a big smug grin from me and an 80's teen film style "YES!" whilst clinching fists! Got the 34"s and they fit like a glove.

I still went for the 36" though as I do plan on actually eating when I get back from holiday and didn't fancy wasting £80 for just 2 weeks of wear. It was only a few weeks ago a pair of jeans broke my spirit. Funny how it's the little things that get to ya.

Right, back to business. Cardio done this morning and with me being half asleep I walked straight round the corner and into 6 policemen doing what looked like a raid! One asked what I was doing walking my dog at this time in a morning, I just gave him this kind of look;










I was going to say "I take it you're not the Detective then?" but just walked on.

Chest is sooooo sore from yesterday, hopefully shoulders, hams and abs session will be just as brutal today.

6 days to holiday and all is good!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Session today

POWER delts, hams, abs

Standing Press 75kg x 6,5,4 (no leg drive at all)

DB Lat Raise 15kg x 6,5,5 (pause at peak, slow neg)

Bent Over Lat Raise 12.5kg x 6,6,6 (same as above)

DB SLDL 40kg's x 6,6,6

Leg Curl Pg12 x 6,6,6

Roman Chiars with 10kg plate Failure x 3

Pleased with session but elbows are feeling the pressing, strange as they were fine doing chest yesterday. Also condition is getting better daily, might be due to upping carbs slightly yesterday due to being really tired??? All I can think about is getting away now. Will be training up until tuesday, although might sneak a chest session in on thursday before I go.

Also will take a pic tuesday to show the progress from this cut start to finish. Overall view at the min is that yes I've made some good progress, strength is up and weight and fat are down, but can't help but think what I'd have looked like if I'd have swapped to carb cycling earlier......... Oh well, I've learnt more about my body in the last 6 months than in the last 20 odd years so that's the biggest goal for me.


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> Then I had to go on the dreaded jeans hunt. Now me and jeans have a big mental battle going on! Last time I went to get some I threw a proper strop cos I couldn't fit in the ones I wanted without major love handleage being shown.
> 
> Went straight to Jack and Jones (again best fitting jeans there), spotted a pair I liked and went for the 36" waist. Got in the changing room and then the battle started, it ended with a very different result than last time. They were loose!!! Not just a little bit but hanging off me, cue a big smug grin from me and an 80's teen film style "YES!" whilst clinching fists! Got the 34"s and they fit like a glove.
> 
> I still went for the 36" though as I do plan on actually eating when I get back from holiday and didn't fancy wasting £80 for just 2 weeks of wear. It was only a few weeks ago a pair of jeans broke my spirit. Funny how it's the little things that get to ya.


Congrats mate on the jeans "battle" i myself have skinny jeans and shirts which are for when i'm dieted down and you can't beat the feeling of getting into that smaller waist size but your 5lbs heavier than the last time you dieted into them! :thumb:

Keep up the hard work till the holiday then enjoy the fruits of your labour and have a few for me :beer:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate, appreciate the comments. I'll be having more than a few can count on one hand the amount of drinks I've had this year. The pics on face book will be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

34" waist? Twink.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks mate 

Not sure how long it'll stay there after holiday but defo need to put some food in when I get back.

Got a few ideas of what to do but these are just back-up plans


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Was going to put this earlier but kinda bottled it, but I said I'd put all in here so am going to.

I'm officially poopin myself about going for the show I said, NABBA NE 15th May. I know it was a big task but didn't quite grasp it. Now please don't see this as me bottling out, I've never backed out of anything in my life (snigger snigger) but I'm struggling to get my head around how to go about it.....

Mass has to be put on after hol, but as little fat as possible (I'll also try and find the holy grail too), I know for sure show prep will start feb time, givin me 12-14 weeks, and I keep saying it I know I'm not going to be the biggest so gotta be ripped to bits!

I'm not phased by how much work I have to put in, if I get told to eat dogsh1t, I'll be following my pup round with a knife and fork! I'm petrified of getting on there and not being able to hold my own and letting everyone down who's backed me.

This is something I have to do for me, to prove I can do it and show everyone I can.

Going to chill out big time on holiday, weekend with the VIP when I get back and on Monday the 7th of sept the new journey starts!!

Bloody hell that was deep for a friday night!!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAving such a good weekend it's unreal! Everything is coming together nicely, got an even bigger grin than usual and things are going to be changing after my plane lands BIG TIME!!!! All will be explained in the not too distant.

Zante better get ready cos I intend to go mad after the last few weeks, and then it's business time!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

good to hear things are falling into place for you m8


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

RACK said:


> Was going to put this earlier but kinda bottled it, but I said I'd put all in here so am going to.
> 
> I'm officially poopin myself about going for the show I said, NABBA NE 15th May. I know it was a big task but didn't quite grasp it. Now please don't see this as me bottling out, I've never backed out of anything in my life (snigger snigger) but I'm struggling to get my head around how to go about it.....
> 
> ...


Cool....we'll be prepping at the same time....except I will be starting early Jan to get rid of my lard ass:whistling:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Dale and Tan

Last few days at work now, took a bit of a bad turn last night as got a little bit of a sickness bug. Seem to be all fine this morning, but food was a little down. I'm going to have a bit of a carb up today and will prob post some pics up tomorrow to show the end of a so-so cut.

Seiously can't wait to get to the airport bar now. It's getting soooooo exciting!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Today's session was pretty poor. Had no energy, despite having carbs today and got the sick feeling back. Had to cut calves short as thought I was going to hurl. I don't mind being sick if it's to do with pushing the weights and intensity but this was different and not nice at all. Quads are nice a sore now so not a total loss.

Rep Range

Quads and Calves

Leg Ext Pg16 x 10,10,9,10 (1 sec pause at peak, slow neg)

Front Squat 90kg x 8,8,8

Seated Leg Press Pg18 x 10,8

Seated calf raise 160kg x 15 (felt ill so stopped here)

I think nearly 6 months dieting has finally caught up with me. Going to use every bit of this holiday to relax, well when I'm not going out. Going to keep diet clean apart from a couple of meals and if I do go to the gym it will just be to break the day up, no PB chasing.

All PCT meds are at home waiting for me to start when I get back too. Not looking forward to it but it needs to be done.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Woke up this morning with the right face on!! Feeling fat as fook and generally p1ssed off with how I look. I know I shouldn't be as when I look at the starting out pics at 17+st, and the last one at 14st 9lb I should be pleased but I did expect more. As the saying goes, sh1t happens.

I've said it in an earlier post but I think this last 6 months has taught me more about my body than ever. I've found out just what works and what doesn't. So in that way it's been my most productive, this has made me happier and has given me a lot of food for thought.

Cardio was done at daft o clock once again and I think that'll be the last session until things are sorted after holiday. Got back and tri's at lunch and I'm thinking of a cheeky chest and bi session thursday as a fairwell to my gym for a little while.

Things will be changing around after the plane lands, got a nice weekend planned with a/the VIP when I get back and then it's back to business on mon 7th. I'm keeping things close to chest about what I'll be doing but all will be revealed once things are in place. I might even be mentioning the "B" word. BULK!!


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

THE Vip? Not planning on settling down are we? :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Could be mate, she's fantastic, plus absolutely stunning!

It won't be officially rubber stamped until I return from holiday though


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

If your planning on using the "B" word I hope your planning on putting the "C" word infront of it for clean bulk!! Best of luck with the VIP mate:thumb:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Damn right mate. Due to being a really fat lad most of my life, I really couldn't/can't do an all out bulk. I find it mentally tough enough to see the scales going up. This cut messed me right up.

Went from 17st to 15st 6lb, then shot back up to 16st 4lb without changing diet or trainin but it was the water from the Cyp (something I've learnt is that long esters really don't suit me).

As daft as it sounds, I'm not really into eating sh1t. Ok I might have the odd pizza and when I get back from holiday I'm going to find the biggest/dirtiest cheeseburger in Rotherham and finish it off with cheesecake, but that'll be it.

I'm not looking toooo bad at just over 14 and half st but do need to build some lean mass before feburary. I've got the mindset to prep, just need the right base and right tools to carve it out a good shape.

I'm hoping to have some help along the way so again watch this space.

Thanks for the vip comment too. I'll pop a pic up of me and the VIP before I go, from when we went out the other week.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Even though I woke up this morning on the wrong side of bed I've just had a stunning session. Loved every painful rep!!!

Rep Range

Back & Tri's

Close Grip Pull Down Pg16 x 8,8,8,8

BOBBR (underhand grip) 80kg x 10,10,10 (1 sec pause at peak)

Seated Cable Row Pg14 x 12,12

Dips BW x 10,10,10,8

CGBP 60kg x 12,11,11

Rope Press Down Pg6 x 14,14

Most suprised at dips, I reckon for the first time ever I could add a belt and some weight while doing these. I know it doesn't sound much but I remember when I could hardly do 1!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Right then people, here it is. The end result of lots of about 6 months work, not much food and far too much confusion!!

Nearly 3 stone lighter and a lot stronger. As I've said before I've learned more in the last few months about how my body works than ever before and this is what I'm most pleased about.

Started off with this










Finshed with this










Still think a lot more could have been done but that's the way it goes.

On another note I found the worlds gym vest and thought I'd pop a pic up of how I looked at my best 2 years ago to now

2 years ago










Just now about 9lb's heavier than back then


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Well peeps, my holiday is nearly over. Got tonight and tomorrow on the lash and then it's home time, got a final weekend of sin planned with the VIP and back to healthy eating and gym on monday.

I'm ashamed yet slightly in awe at just how much weight/fat I've plopped back on in this short time. But hey, I've used it as a proper holiday, no training what so ever and had the best time of my life. No doubt kidney failure is on the cards and I could possibly be the first man ever to actually turn into a Chicken Gyros Pitta!

This journal can be closed now as I'll be starting a new one once I've spoke to Mr PSCARB about where to go next.

Thanks for all the comments and support and I'll be back on-line and catching up properly with you all asap.

RACK


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

Enjoy the last weekend mate. Looking forward to the new journal


----------

